# how long does Canadian bacon last



## backyard bbq

How long does Canadian bacon stay good in the ref and freezer?  I am dry curing the loin for 10 days and will be smoking it this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj

The USDA answer is, sliced 3-4 days in refer, 2 months in the freezer. A whole chunk would go twice that...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Cold Smoked?
Hot Smoked?
Sliced?
Un-sliced?
Percent salt?
Cure used?

If it's dry cured, cold smoked and un-sliced it'll last quite some time in the fridge if it's sealed up.



~Martin


----------



## shorte2326

about one day around our house. the wife can down a pound a setting.


----------

